# Bushnell Backtrack GPS



## Jay Bee (Jul 23, 2010)

Thinking of getting one of these for my 13 yr. old grandson. Any input good or bad would be welcome.   Thanks jb


----------



## Brian Groce (Jul 25, 2010)

I have one.  It is easy to operate. It will take you from point A to point B in a straight line and tell you how far away you are.  It only stores 3 way points though.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 25, 2010)

i like mine. tough to get a signal in certain places.


----------



## Jay Bee (Jul 26, 2010)

Big Thanks to all.  jb


----------



## rvick (Jul 28, 2010)

i always hang mine around my neck when i go in the woods . simple to use and works great. i engraved the functions in the plastic and filled in the engravings with a permanent marker. makes it easier in the dark and for old eyes or when you are in a hurry.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 3, 2010)

Buddy of mine has one.  Will not take you back over the same trail you came in on, only in a straight line.  Can be a pain when you walk around a ravine or thicket while hunting, and then have to find your way through/around it while following the arrow.


----------



## SOS KEN (Sep 6, 2010)

I have 2.  I bought at basspro.  They work great but they only give you a direct as the crow flies direction back to your starting location.  I use them for night hunting predators and espeacially hogs with dogs chasing.  You never know where you will end up but it gets you back and tells you to the feet of your starting point


----------



## aewhite (Sep 22, 2010)

as mentioned already it tells direct line distance to the starting point, but with that said even if you have to walk around an obstacle it is still going to point toward you starting point and you can get back to the truck.


----------

